# Darce choke



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2006)

Came across this video on another site, and I have to admit it's a pretty nice technique that I hadn't seen yet, so I figured I'd share: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6445016315920644897


----------



## green meanie (May 2, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for the link. The position he's setting the choke up from looks a lot like what we call the 'western' ride in wrestling... lots of possibilities there. Thanks again!


----------



## Henderson (May 2, 2006)

I will have to try this one soon.  Thanks!


----------



## Shogun (May 3, 2006)

Huh...

I can think of better things but its a good variation to know.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 3, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for it!


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Huh...
> 
> I can think of better things but its a good variation to know.


 
Well, don't be shy. Speak up and share what you know.


----------



## Aesopian (Jun 9, 2006)

This choke uses the darce grip at the start, but ends up as more a drop guillotine than the brabo choke (it's usual counter-part).


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 9, 2006)

Very interesting technique. The vid was a bit repetitious, but all in all it was very informative.


----------

